# NJ Highlands Gran Fondo



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything about this yet?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Here's the link
NJ Highlands Gran Fondo | Gran Fondo National Championship Series

It's part of the "Gran Fondo National Championship Series". LOL

I wonder if it's a re-branded Tour of Long Valley. It's being promoted by the same shop.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sounds like it might be a nice ride.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> Sounds like it might be a nice ride.


I hope they post the routes. Sounds like they plan to head up into NY. I haven't ridden much up in that area. Did the Ramapo Rally a couple times, which was a nice event, but I thought the roads up there were just so-so.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

AlanE said:


> I wonder if it's a re-branded Tour of Long Valley. It's being promoted by the same shop.


It's not. It starts out in Newfoundland.... off of Green Pond Road near Rte 23.

since it says 3 counties & 2 states... that means Sussex Co, into Passaic Co, into probably Orange Co.... I'm guessing, Newfoundland to West Milford, through the Greenwood Lake area into Orange Co area... that's my guess.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

tednugent said:


> It's not. It starts out in Newfoundland.... off of Green Pond Road near Rte 23.
> 
> since it says 3 counties & 2 states... that means Sussex Co, into Passaic Co, into probably Orange Co.... I'm guessing, Newfoundland to West Milford, through the Greenwood Lake area into Orange Co area... that's my guess.


Makes sense some nice roads up there.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

$95... for roads I ride every week. When did $95 become an acceptable fee for a century ride? It seems like they're all that much now.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

DrSmile said:


> $95... for roads I ride every week. When did $95 become an acceptable fee for a century ride? It seems like they're all that much now.


That's a lot cheaper than the ny or Nj grand fondo's. Depends what support etc is available.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm just curious why it's that expensive. It seems to me that the rest stop and sag wagon people are usually volunteers, and the food is often home prepared or donated. So where does the money go? Are the towns the rides go through now getting kickbacks? Do these rides make a profit that's donated to an organization? Does it cost that much to paint colored arrows on the road?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

DrSmile said:


> I'm just curious why it's that expensive. It seems to me that the rest stop and sag wagon people are usually volunteers, and the food is often home prepared or donated. So where does the money go? Are the towns the rides go through now getting kickbacks? Do these rides make a profit that's donated to an organization? Does it cost that much to paint colored arrows on the road?


many GF's have their profits go to charities


----------



## plantdude (Sep 29, 2011)

DrSmile said:


> $95... for roads I ride every week. When did $95 become an acceptable fee for a century ride? It seems like they're all that much now.


Any routes to share? Moving to the area in the Spring and would love to explore these roads; seeing some others routes would be nice. The longer the better...thx


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

plantdude said:


> Any routes to share? Moving to the area in the Spring and would love to explore these roads; seeing some others routes would be nice. The longer the better...thx


 Where are you moving to?


----------



## plantdude (Sep 29, 2011)

Exact location still TBD, but most likely in the Millburn-Montclair vicinity (as my wife sister lives in Short Hills and we want to be near them). Moving out from Bay Area...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

plantdude said:


> Exact location still TBD, but most likely in the Millburn-Montclair vicinity (as my wife sister lives in Short Hills and we want to be near them). Moving out from Bay Area...


That is close to me. In Mountainside. Plenty of good routes. I prefer heading west, either along Washington Valley Road or Valley Road and out towards Bernardsville, Potterstown, Califon, etc. You can also ride into some of the Reservations (parks) - Eagle Rock, South Mountain and Watchung are all great. 

Check out some local clubs/shops. I ride with a local gym (Lifetime) but Hilltop Bicycles in Summit is great and High Gear in Sterling and Milburn are as well. 

PM me if you want to bounce ride ideas off me.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

plantdude said:


> Exact location still TBD, but most likely in the Millburn-Montclair vicinity (as my wife sister lives in Short Hills and we want to be near them). Moving out from Bay Area...


As NJBiker72 said, head west from that area and the roads become less congested. Stay to the north of Route 22 until you get outside of the I-287 perimeter. Check out NJBikemap.com for some cycling suitability maps.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

DrSmile said:


> I'm just curious why it's that expensive. It seems to me that the rest stop and sag wagon people are usually volunteers, and the food is often home prepared or donated. So where does the money go? Are the towns the rides go through now getting kickbacks? Do these rides make a profit that's donated to an organization? Does it cost that much to paint colored arrows on the road?


I agree with you that these "Gran Fondo" events are ridiculously expensive. It seems that the "Gran Fondo" label is promoted as a premium event compared to similar events run by local clubs. But judging from the number of people they get, I guess it's what the market will bear. Part of the appeal seems to be that they incorporate a competitive element in the form of timed climbs. And part of the appeal seems to be simply participating in a mass event with hundreds or thousands of other riders. 

As to where the money goes, I have no doubt that the promoter is making a buck off of it, which I have no problem with considering the time they put in. Typically some of the proceeds go to a local charity, which I suspect helps with getting the cooperation of the local towns as well as making the high price tag more palatable.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Stolen from MTBNJ

 Gran loop, 98 mile, Highlands GFNCS 98 mi copy #1 - Rockaway, New Jersey
 Medio loop 58 mile, Highlands GFNCS 58 mi - Rockaway, New Jersey
 Piccolo loop, 26 mile, Highlands GFNCS 26 mi - Rockaway, New Jersey


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

tednugent said:


> Stolen from MTBNJ
> 
>  Gran loop, 98 mile, Highlands GFNCS 98 mi copy #1 - Rockaway, New Jersey
>  Medio loop 58 mile, Highlands GFNCS 58 mi - Rockaway, New Jersey
>  Piccolo loop, 26 mile, Highlands GFNCS 26 mi - Rockaway, New Jersey


Looks great but who does a Gran Fondo at 98 miles. Add 2.



Still I think this becomes my summer goal.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Talking to friends I ride with... prob the piccolo for us


----------

